# How to clean mx5 fabric roof



## Taylor E92 (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi, guys have been searching trying to get a comprehensive thread as to how to clean and protect a fabric cabrolet roof. Pic's would be usefull too.....

I would appreciate as much info as possable............never attepted one before :tumbleweed: step by step full preocess would be supreb...........:thumb::detailer:

Thanks in advance............


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

If you want to use Renovo products I can help as we stock them. If you're looking to use a selection of other detailing products not specifically designed for fabric roofs, I'm sure someone will be along with advice.
In a nutshell, on Renovo, buy 500ml of Fabric Hood Cleaner and Ultraproofer (12.95 each), apply both with a 3" paintbrush, with the Cleaner leave for 20 mins to soak in then agitate with a soft brush and hose off. Let dry before painting on the clear Ultraproofer. All very straightforward.
Products available from here: http://www.morethanpolish.com/hindsight.asp


----------



## Taylor E92 (Apr 4, 2009)

Com'on....................................(as the woolly dolls in the Vauxhall ads say)!!


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I look forward to your order as no-one has come up with an alternative !!


----------



## m33porsche (Jun 10, 2007)

renova is good but also consider 303 fabric hood cleaner and fabric guard, IMO easier to apply than the renova products............:thumb:


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Ok my method - always wash with just clean water unless you intend to re-waterproof the roof - any shampoo or detergent will weaken / breakdown the previous waterproofing.

I have used both the Autoglym kit and the Renovo kit (Cleaner, restorer and proofer) and would say that the Renovo is much better and better value although more expensive.


----------

